# hi guys!!!!



## Branna (Apr 3, 2009)

just a quickie to intoduce myself!

My name is SamanthaJayne, and i am the owner of Bodywise Gym, Hartlepool, along with my hubby Andy.

Love bodybuilding, and compete in figure class in Nabba, just getting ready for the North 2010, and hopefully will find the right look this year to get me to the finals!!

:biggrin1: :tongue1::tongue1::tongue1:


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum 

Phwaa, nice that you own your own gym


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

welcome to mc


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome!! x


----------



## shauny (Dec 16, 2009)

hello and welcome..


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Branna (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome guys!!

Mattious, having my own gym is great, can train when i like but its also a big headache when it comes to the cleaning and people not respecting the equipment!!!

:becky::becky::becky::becky:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

welcome to the board Bodywise....and good luck with the dieting hope to see you at the Britain


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard...


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

good to see you on here! hope we can help in some small way with your comp prep!


----------

